
What’s New In iOS 4.2 – Over 10 New Features - xonder
http://appadvice.com/appnn/2010/09/ios-42-10-features/
======
edkennedy
MIDI CONTROL!!! Electronic musicians & Visual technicians everywhere rejoice.*

*As long as no additional apple accessory will have to be purchased.

